# Source Page for Bicycling in Izmir, Turkey



## speedyf16 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm living in Izmir Turkey and decided to post all my cycling knowledge here:

http://www.cyclingizmir.blogspot.com

While you won't find as many enthusiasts as in Europe or the USA, there are some awesome rides around with 3,000-4,000' climbs right out of the city limits. The page has all the locally ridden routes linked to Google Earth with some general comments for the adventurist.

Welcome to Turkey!

Rick


----------



## aybarssurucu (Oct 16, 2007)

Dear Rick,

I've visited your blog and thanks for your helps for Izmir.

Aybars


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I went to Turkey and loved it. Now I'd like to go back with my bike! Can you suggest a source for trail information? Tour companies? We'd like mostly single track away from tourist areas. Thanks for any information! P.S. I checked out your blog and the links seemed to go no where. Either way, Izmir, while I'm sure it's a beautiful city, is a city and we'd like to be in the countryside.


----------

